# When do N. Livingstonii males begin to color up?



## Matman1110 (Oct 13, 2011)

Like at what size do they normally begin to turn bluish? *** got one thats about 3". He/she has no blue at all yet but i noticed sort of a shiny yellowish/green hue on its lower side of its body. Its very light and hard to notice unless your up close. Other things *** noticed are he/she can get pretty dark in color. He was taking interest in a peacock cichlid i have, which i also dont know the sex of, and the livingstonii turned almost completely brown. The usual brown spots were hard to notice becuase his entire body was brown. I also have a male N. Fuscotaeniatus which does not seem to be sexually interested in the Livingstonii what so ever, but the Fusco is very sexually into a female electric blue ahli that i have. These clues sort of make me think i have a male but i could be wrong.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Your livingstonii is still way too young to determine sex accurately without venting. My male just passed the 6" mark and is only showing a hint of blue on it's belly and jaw - but you have to catch it at the right angle. If it was showing interest in another fish, it was probably just thinking "can I eat this?"


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Certainly with a male dominant fusco in the tank as well, it should to be above 6" before you see much colour in your livingstoni.


----------



## Matman1110 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok i appreciate the help. I will curiously wait to find out.


----------

